# Civil War In Ukraine



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2014)

[video=vimeo;87111967]http://vimeo.com/87111967[/video]


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2014)

[video=vimeo;85770265]http://vimeo.com/85770265[/video]


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 20, 2014)

Hopefully, not another "war" we need to fight.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Hopefully, not another "war" we need to fight.



like the russians would let you


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 20, 2014)

in russia war fight you


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm always surprised that we're not having a constant 'class war' in the USA, the separation between rich & poor is amazing.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^^like....


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2014)

[video=vimeo;87115908]http://vimeo.com/87115908[/video]


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^^^^^  like !!! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Feb 20, 2014)

not the brightest crowd...a wooden shield v 7.62x39..wooden shield loses...


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 20, 2014)

that sniper is a camper (call of duty joke).


----------



## Watson (Feb 21, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> that sniper is a camper (call of duty joke).




lol i once played way too much counterstrike and it would get u kicked of server there also...


----------



## Watson (Feb 21, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> [video=vimeo;87111967]http://vimeo.com/87111967[/video]



still no excuse to skip leg day!!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## charley (Feb 21, 2014)

Incredible footage!!!    They know how to revolt in the Ukraine. If we did that in Washington D.C., maybe congress would start to listen to us.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 21, 2014)

charley said:


> Incredible footage!!!    They know how to revolt in the Ukraine. If we did that in Washington D.C., maybe congress would start to listen to us.


Or maybe they would just drop a bomb...What a shame...Could post makes you open your eyes...


----------



## nev (Feb 21, 2014)

charley said:


> Incredible footage!!!    They know how to revolt in the Ukraine. If we did that in Washington D.C., maybe congress would start to listen to us.



Given the success that the million man march had, I'd say whites would have to do the revolting to have anything reasonably productive come of it.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 24, 2014)

protesters seized presidents residence..the guy stole at least 2bil$ according to some of the documents they found in there

[video=vimeo;87387739]http://vimeo.com/87387739[/video]


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 25, 2014)

presidents sons seized luxury cars..


----------



## cube789 (Feb 26, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> presidents sons seized luxury cars..




 her cute accent totally gave me a boner



http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2014/2/23/Ukraine-Protesters-Capture-President-s-70-Car-Garage-7718820/

Following weeks of protests and growing violence, Ukrainian president, dictator and general dipshit Viktor Yanukovych fled Kiev on Saturday, leaving behind his palatial estate. Entering the mansion, protesters discovered the president?s expensive taste, including a helicopter, private jet, a massive ship and a car collection with over 70 cars and motorcycles. Ousted Yanukovych?s garage included a number of Mercedes', a Bentley, Knight XV and International armored trucks and an array of classics. - See more at: http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2014/2/...s-70-Car-Garage-7718820/#sthash.CmkocDwD.dpuf































holly fuck !!!


----------



## malk (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## malk (Feb 28, 2014)

http://news.sky.com/story/1218722/ukraine-minister-accuses-russia-of-invasion


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## malk (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26403996


----------



## Bowden (Mar 2, 2014)

There is a constant class warfare by the rich and investor classes against the lower economic classes in the USA.




charley said:


> I'm always surprised that we're not having a constant 'class war' in the USA, the separation between rich & poor is amazing.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 2, 2014)

If I can remember to do so I'll ask a guy at work his thoughts.  He's from Ukraine.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2014)

The official word from the Ukrainian guy I know?  "It's all fucked up over there!"


----------



## malk (Mar 9, 2014)

Putin is new hitler


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2014)

malk said:


> Putin is new hitler



Putin knows how to deal with Muslims thou


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Putin knows how to deal with Muslims thou



Yup!  He come out and said they aren't welcome and if they don't want to be a part of Russian society then they need to stay the fuck out.  They need Russia, Russia doesn't need them.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2014)

lol putin doesnt give a fuck and knows that western world wont do shit.historically crimea was always part of the russia so he has full right to do what he is doing now.and all these loud-mouths talking about occupation need to take a good look at kosovo,gibraltar,falklands ext.,..double standards by the west


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 9, 2014)

The only reason it is "bad" is because it doesn't benefit the US.


----------



## malk (Mar 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Putin knows how to deal with Muslims thou



and gays


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Yup!  He come out and said they aren't welcome and if they don't want to be a part of Russian society then they need to stay the fuck out.  They need Russia, Russia doesn't need them.


----------



## malk (Mar 11, 2014)

Britain went to war in crimea back in the day like,,kicked ass too, with there cavalry lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2014)

Blessed be Florence Nightingale!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 11, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> lol putin doesnt give a fuck and knows that western world wont do shit.historically crimea was always part of the russia so he has full right to do what he is doing now.and all these loud-mouths talking about occupation need to take a good look at kosovo,gibraltar,falklands ext.,..double standards by the west



Ukraine doesn't need Russia. They don't want Russia's help or interference. They want to partner with Europe, which was the last straw that caused the rebellion.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 17, 2014)

Had a longer conversation with the resident Ukrainian at work today.  According to him the people living on the Crimean peninsula and pretty much the entire Eastern half of Ukraine want to be a part of Russia and the vast majority are voting for it by a pretty wicked landslide, as in 96% of those voting are for it.  For economic reasons.  Russia is doing well because of their natural resources that they are selling to Europe and the rest of the world and they, the people on the Crimean peninsula and the Eastern Ukrainians, want a part of that.  The Western Ukrainians are of the opinion "Whatever, now fuck off."


----------

